# Sears router # 315.269210



## dick miles (Nov 8, 2008)

Just found this site and have a problem with a Sears Router # 315.269210, was reading where another person had the same problem with the same Router
The adjusting ring on my router would't turn, I had a helper hold the base and I applied pressure to the adjusting ring, and the ring that fits into a grove in the base seperated. So it won't work in a router table without the motor falling out of the base.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and sorry to hear of the problem. The Sears router can be replaced, Cost to much to repair, then hope all is good. The sears that has two bases were about $130.00 dollars not long ago, Then you have two bases, one is plunge. and they have been good. Have not heard of weakneses. There are also many others that will do you well. That style of router has had some instances of failing, especialy when not used for a while, or wood chips or dust get in the works, and take on moisture Please enjoy the forum, and welcome.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome Dick,
I have to go along with Howard, Those older Sears routers all have the plastic adjuster. And as you have found out they suck! I have about 6 of them. You won't find this in their manual, but I put baby powder on the threads, seems to work for me. I made the same repair on one of mine, by getting another one off eBay for $10. It was missing it's chuck. I bid $2.00 and got it. $8 for shipping. I should point out that one from eBay may have the same problem, I took the chance and got lucky. I own a number of brands, IMHO Porter Cable is worth the few more dollars they cost. There are other good ones, Bosch 1619, Milwaukee 5615, and Triton 2.25 HP have been good for me!

Harry


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Dick! You have been given good advice above.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Dick and welcome to the router forum.


----------

